# The Blacklist



## Casper (Feb 11, 2014)

_*New series starts on Aussie TV tonight 8.45 on 7......
Probably will end up being nearer to 9 pm as MKR always runs over time.....
Can't wait....:woohoo1:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_I love the show too Casper_:woohoo1::beerandwhistle:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 12, 2014)

I was going to remind yas that was on tonight but I'm sloooooow off the mark again.  Love that show, been watching the repeats to catch up again and it was better 2nd time round.  Can't say that about too many shows.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2014)

Watched a repeat in the arvo
Then watched again tonight He don't muck around eh !! LOL


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 12, 2014)

Sure doesn't, recorded it so I'll watch it again before next week, missed some out of the middle of it. aaaaghhh.


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 10, 2014)

Last show on Monday was a repeat.

For some reason, I missed the previous one.

Really like James Spader,he was great in Boston Legal.


----------

